# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Sustanon 250

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Organon (Egypt) aka "Niles"

Name: Sustanon 250

Substances: 
30mg testosterone propionate 
60mg testosterone phenylpropionate
60mg testosterone isocaproate
100mg testosterone decanoate

Container: 1ml amp

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Organon (Pakistan) aka "Karachis"

Name: Sustanon 250

Substances: 
30mg testosterone propionate 
60mg testosterone phenylpropionate
60mg testosterone isocaproate
100mg testosterone decanoate

Container: 1ml amp

----------


## KeyMastur

Manufacturer : Ttokkyo Labs

Name : Testonon 250

Substances :
30mg testosterone propionate 
60mg testosterone phenylpropionate
60mg testosterone isocaproate
100mg testosterone decanoate

Container : 5 mL vial

----------


## PTbyJason

Indian sustaretard-250

B.M Pharmaceuticals

250 mg/mL

1 mL

----------


## PTbyJason

pakistan sustanon

----------


## PTbyJason

organon sustanon 250 from Belgium.

----------


## PTbyJason

Cyctahoh

----------


## PTbyJason

more sust

----------


## PTbyJason

sust 250

----------


## PTbyJason

cooper Maroc (Moroco)

----------


## PTbyJason

more sustanon 250

----------


## PTbyJason

sustanon 250 Mexican redijects.

----------


## PTbyJason

paki sustanon box

----------


## PTbyJason

More Cyctahoh

----------


## PTbyJason

Nile

----------


## PTbyJason

sustanon

----------


## kusanagi

Name: Durateston 
Manufacturer: Organon (Brazil)
Substances: 
30mg testosterone propionate 
60mg testosterone phenylpropionate
60mg testosterone isocaproate
100mg testosterone decanoate

Container: 1ml amp

----------


## markas214

Organon (India) Limited
Sustanon 250

----------


## beefydragon

Ze**all Labs... Sust 250

----------


## Titan Worm

more sustanon :
______________________
Pakistan:

Egypt:

----------


## alaa

Real from KSA

----------


## Seajackal

Excuse my ignorance bro but what does KSA stands for?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## funbos

Manufacturer: EUROCHEM

Name: sustaject

Substances: 
30 mg per ml of testosterone propionate ,
60 mg per ml of testosterone phenylpropionate,
60 mg per ml of testosterone isocaproate,
100 mg per ml of testosterone decanoate

Container: 10ml amp

----------


## funbos

Name: OMNADREN 250 
Manufacturer: JELFA ( Poland )

Substances: 

I 30 mg testosterone propionate , 
II 60 mg testosterone phenylpropionate, 
III 60 mg testosterone isohexanoate, ( SUSTANON testosterone isocaproate ) 
IV 100 mg testosterone hexanoate, ( SUSTANON testosterone decanoate) 

So omnadren is quite similar to Sustanon 

Container: 5 x 1ml vial

Edit: I had to change the pic you posted.

----------


## Hitmoredingers

Anyone heard of Sustestryl 250?

----------


## godric

> Real from KSA


i ve got same kind of amps.. difference is the exp is 2008-10 on mines
AND "STORE PROTECTED FROM LIGHT AT 8-25!!!! is my amps fake

please help

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes yours would have different exp date because that thread is like 4 years old.

----------


## godric

> Yes yours would have different exp date because that thread is like 4 years old.


thats not the point.. look at the picture, there is "8-30C" 
mine amps are 8-25C :Hmmmm:

----------


## abrick

anyone ever see the sust 375 amps???

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> thats not the point.. look at the picture, there is "8-30C" 
> mine amps are 8-25C


Post a pic of yours.

----------


## godric

> Post a pic of yours.


i can t get a picture but my amps are precisely same than alaa´s amps

----------


## technodan

Hello, I just received some Nile Co. Sustanon from ***DO NOT POST SOURCE URLs... PLEASE READ THE RULES!!!*** . Can anyone attest whether ***DO NOT POST SOURCE URLs... PLEASE READ THE RULES!!!*** is reputable? I have been looking around in other threads and can't see an exact amp like those that I got. I posted two pictures (best I could take with cell phone) and following is the info as it reads on the amp:

SUSTANON
ORGANON
250 mg
NILE Co.
B. :96180
EXP.:5/10

One difference I notice is that it doesn' read "250 mg/1 ml" as I have seen on other photos on this forum. What do you say, real or fake? Also does anyone know of an easy "kit" one can use at home to determine whether amps of Sustanon actually contain testosterone ? Thanx a lot!

----------


## Smart-tony

> Hello, I just received some Nile Co. Sustanon from ***DO NOT QUOTE SOURCE URLs... PLEASE READ THE RULES!!!***. Can anyone attest whether ***DO NOT QUOTE SOURCE URLs... PLEASE READ THE RULES!!!*** is reputable? I have been looking around in other threads and can't see an exact amp like those that I got. I posted two pictures (best I could take with cell phone) and following is the info as it reads on the amp:
> 
> SUSTANON
> ORGANON
> 250 mg
> NILE Co.
> B. :96180
> EXP.:5/10
> 
> One difference I notice is that it doesn' read "250 mg/1 ml" as I have seen on other photos on this forum. What do you say, real or fake? Also does anyone know of an easy "kit" one can use at home to determine whether amps of Sustanon actually contain testosterone? Thanx a lot!


In the 2006 reference the x isn't a straight x on the word exp date.Hope that helps look at the very first pic to this thread you will see the amp clear.

----------


## Blakes

Damn....thanks guys...now i will def know i will not be getting ripped off haha

----------


## technodan

> In the 2006 reference the x isn't a straight x on the word exp date.Hope that helps look at the very first pic to this thread you will see the amp clear.


I "lent" my digital camera and never saw it again. I need a new one... My amps look "exactly" like those on the very first pic to this thread except for batch no. and exp. date, AND {that it doesn' read "250 mg/1 ml" as I have seen on other photos on this forum} it is missing /1 ml. 

I'm starting to think they're genuine and that Nile Co. simply modified slightly the labeling.

Has anyone consulted the book "Anabolics 2000 : Anabolic Steroid Reference Manual?" The Book Description mentions "learn how an appliance in every home can be utilized to identify counterfeit Sustanon and Testoviron , or how a pregnancy test kit can be used to spot counterfeit growth hormone !"

WHICH APPLIANCE???  :Hmmmm:  I WANT TO KNOW!

See http://www.amazon.com/Anabolics-2000...677482-4880907

----------


## *Narkissos*

***DO NOT POST/QUOTE SOURCE URLs... PLEASE READ THE RULES!!!***

*Thanks*

----------


## xdojinx

sustanon 250 from Finland

----------


## psycorelm

finland

----------


## Susta

please read our rules before posting again because you have 2 posts and both broke our rules
thank you

----------


## hubbs2268

*Edited*
*I can strongly recommend reading the rules if you want to stick around.*

----------


## Big

Where do they all come from?
 :Frown:

----------


## iman

> Real from KSA


...........................

----------


## MORPHIN

:Haha:

----------


## iman

> Real from KSA


 ...............

----------


## Matt

iman, you need to read the board rules before posting again please, you can't ask those questions....

----------


## number twelve

> sustanon 250 Mexican redijects.


correct me if i am wrong, but those amps laying there are omnadren no?

----------


## boxs21

is that save to consume with out doctor suggestion

----------


## Gtx81

Hi i have searched the forums for Sustanon malay tiger 250. couldent find anything about it.
I wonder if there is alot of fakes floating around from that brand. ill post a pic of it when i can. If u know where i can se real pics, let me know thanks.

----------

